# oil leak



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

Noticed a couple of drops of oil on the garage floor from my 05.5 Jetta. Are there any known issues with oil leaks on this 2.5L engine?
Thanks


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

My seal busted so I had to get a new one at 25k. or you might want to look at the drain plug washer, it need to be changes every 3rd oil change.


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: oil leak (debo0726)*

Which seal?


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

Where's is it dripping under your car?


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: oil leak (mobitsfa)*

At the very front of the car. Close to where the filter housing is.


_Modified by eldoj at 6:54 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## thegraylistens (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

my trans got replaced at 25k, cause of a leak. i have a 06 rabbit. tip. Thank goodness for the warranty


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*



eldoj said:


> At the very front of the car. Close to where the filter housing is.
> OK, climbed under last night and found that it is leaking out of the top of the filter housing. It then runs down the housing and drops off the bottom. I made sure the housing was tight. But it wasn't loose at all.
> Is there anything else to check? I'm confused.


----------



## vr.rawr (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

Well it depends, who did the oil change last possibly? Because when you change the filter inside the housing there is an o-ring seal that pushes into it. If you ever did it yourself or looked at it. there is a little flap on the in-side that you pull-out and change it. I know from personal experience i forgot to change that seal on the last 2 oil changes and im getting some oil drippage. 
Then again this is only my personal experience sudgestion.


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: oil leak (vr.rawr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr.rawr* »_Well it depends, who did the oil change last possibly? Because when you change the filter inside the housing there is an o-ring seal that pushes into it. If you ever did it yourself or looked at it. there is a little flap on the in-side that you pull-out and change it. I know from personal experience i forgot to change that seal on the last 2 oil changes and im getting some oil drippage. 
Then again this is only my personal experience sudgestion.









Yes, the rubber gasket was changed at the last oil change and the little flap was put in the upward position.
The dripping has slowed for now, I'm keeping my eye on it.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

oil pan.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

when vw dealer changed my oil for the last time they cracked it and it had to be replaces. you might want to bring it in to have it checked.


----------



## eldoj (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: oil leak (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_when vw dealer changed my oil for the last time they cracked it and it had to be replaces. you might want to bring it in to have it checked.

Its definitely not coming from the oil pan.


----------



## tel1081 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

Sometimes you get a new seal that are crappy and leak. Or the seal could have been put in the wrong way. The concave part of the seal should be facing out.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: oil leak (eldoj)*

I'm talking about the houseing where the oil filter is. They cracked mine and they let me take a brand new passat,which was cool but they kept my car for almost 2 weeks. Take a look around that where it connects to the engine.


----------

